# Sonya was a good girl



## CVF_Kennel (Aug 7, 2008)

She actually let go of the live turkey's neck when I told her to do so. I am proud of her obedient response.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Wow!









It took NUMEROUS "leave-its" and even her favorite pinkie-toy for Misha to move away from a porcupine...and even then she ended up with 3 quills in her nose!


----------



## CVF_Kennel (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah, well Sonya is a natural high drive killer. Please dont ask me about the dead cats, chickens, ducks, goats and sheep.......

I was so amazed that she actually :::

1. listened to me during an attack
2. obeyed by letting go
3. and actually backed away from the turkey......


and the turkey is okay!
I am just so amazed!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: CVF_Kyeah, well Sonya is a natural high drive killer. Please dont ask me about the dead cats, chickens, ducks, goats and sheep.......
> 
> I was so amazed that she actually :::
> 
> ...


You call your dog a "high drive killer"..... on most real working farms your dog would either be put down or placed in a new home. GSD are not a breed that is supposed to "kill" other animals. They should be able to work with the animals (in a herding environment anyway). All of my Shepherds have been herding. All of my Shepherds have gripped sheep. All of my Shepherds release on command. *NONE* of my Shepherds have ever drawn blood on a grip much less KILLED the sheep.

I am glad this poor bird will live to see another day.


----------

